# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [MASM] Colored strings and ASCII art

## wossname

Here is a very basic ASM Include file that contains a subroutine that draws a colored string

The file contains comments to explain syntax and stuff like that.  The file also contains a few TEXTEQU constants that define corners and lines that you can use to draw ASCII art borders and stuff on screen.

This is my first really useful bit of kit that I have written in ASM so please bear with me if its a bit crap.  :Big Grin: 

I'm sure you'll work it out anyway.  You ASM bunch are a smart lot.  :Big Grin: 
Please read the Readme file first though.


Enjoy.

----------

